# Safe camping wanted near Villanueva del Trabuco



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello

On our 2nd long trip we'll be off to Spain for December and Jan.

In December - I will be meeting some mates in VILLANUEVA DEL TRABUCO and staying in a B&B and do some motorbike trail riding. Mel will be staying with the van and, as its a lads weekend, will not be joining us ( 8O )

So I'm looking for anyone who knows anywhere nearby, and safe, where she could camp. We'll try and get there a day early so we can set up etc and scout the area.

As this would be the first time she'd be left in the van - the safer the better.

Any recommendations welcome - we only found one site about 30m away so far 

Thanks


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Villanuevo del Trabuco*

 Ciao, when in Spain this is the area I go to (Antequera/Axarquia)
There is an 'area' at Archidona, which is not all that far from Villanueva del Trabuco. I would have thought it should fit your bill :
www.lapaca.org/areas/ficha_area.php?area_id=14

luego,
eddied


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Villanuevo del Trabuco*



eddied said:


> Ciao, when in Spain this is the area I go to (Antequera/Axarquia)
> There is an 'area' at Archidona, which is not all that far from Villanueva del Trabuco. I would have thought it should fit your bill :
> www.lapaca.org/areas/ficha_area.php?area_id=14
> 
> ...


Thanks
What is an area? Is it the same as a french aire?
Seems to say limited to 48 hours - Mel will need 72 hours probably - Fridaty night through to Monday morning when she can collect by battered and buised bits!

Is the weather warm there in December? Or will Mel (who feels the cold especially without a human radiator) need hookup?

If you know any more, or even paid-for sites then please let us know.

(Other question - what are the roads like? The map looks hilly so slightly worried if they are suitable for vans?)

Anyway - cheers again - bookmarked


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Villanuevo del Trabuco*

 Hola,
yes, the 'area' at Archidona is like a French 'aire' or Italian 'area' and as you say, theoretically only 48 hours maximum. I don't think there would be anything to stop you driving off in the morning, and then coming back again in the afternoon for another 48 hours.
As far as climate is concerned, remember that inland Andalucia is quite high up from sea level, and whilst you can have some pleasant warm periods in December, you can also get some nasty wet windy cold ones too, especially around Antequera.
Yes, the roads are a bit twisty some of them, but nearly all well maintained/surfaced, and no problem for the average motorhome.

For a full service camp site, about half an hour from Villanueva del Trabuco, have a look at this:
www.complejoruraleltorcal.com.
Have not stayed there myself , but have visited it, and it looks really good, and more importantly receives good reviews on Spanish motorhome websites.
Another one to consider (maybe you already have) is La Vinuela, further away down towards Velez Malaga, about 50 Kms. However, this site is in an ex pat area if you like that sort of thing, and has a restaurant/bar which is very good and a meeting point for GB ex pats., so plenty of company - familiar goings on etc.
luego,
eddied


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks - much apprecaited - apprecaite the effort it takes to give that much info in reply.

I'll let Mel take a look when she is back from work - she just wants to be able to relax when I'm in a nice B&B with "the lads". The expat area may not be ideal for normal staying, but as we'll only have been in spain for a day or so she may prefer this as we would not have aclimatised.

Cheers


----------

